# grüne Eier ?? / Laich ??



## Vespabesitzer (24. Mai 2010)

hmmm..  wo kommt denn so´n Zeug her??

Sieht aus wie ein grünes aufgeqollenes Gummi-bährchen (mit ähnlicher Konsistenz),..
für Algengedöns zu "wabbelig" und fest abgegrenzt,..
 
und innen kann man einen Wurm "ahnen",.  `was ist das"??
da habe ich ca. 4-5 Stück von ,beim "Aufräumen" gefunden.

danke, mfG. Micha


----------



## Christine (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: grüne Eier ?? / Laich ??*

Hallo Micha,

das könnte Dir eventuell weiterhelfen: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/22024


----------



## Vespabesitzer (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: grüne Eier ?? / Laich ??*

 Hallo Christine,..

danke, dass du mir den richtigen Hinweis gegeben hast,.. sorry
dass ich anscheinend  selber nicht lang genug gesucht habe.. 

Du kannst, wenn du willst diesen Beitrag löschen oder z.B. mein Bild in oben genannten Hauptlink verschieben.

Ich werde Danny da mal nachfragen, ob was Ihren "Kugeln" geworden ist,..

danke und schöne Woche,..
mfG. Micha


----------



## danyvet (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: grüne Eier ?? / Laich ??*

Hallo Micha,

ich hab heuer wieder jede Menge "grüne Kugeln" gehabt, allerdings sind sie heuer wesentlich größer geworden. Die Quappis haben auch gern dran gesaugt. Eine war sogar faustgroß :shock
Sie lösen sich nach und nach von selbst auf. Voriges Jahr hab ich ja die meisten schon rausgeschmissen gehabt, bevor ich erfahren habe, dass es Wimpertierchenkolonien sind. Heuer durften sie alle bleiben, ich hoffte ja, dass sie das Wasser wieder klar machen können, aber leider, hat nicht funktioniert, soooo viele Algen strudeln sie dann auch wieder nicht an.
Meine Kugeln waren voriges Jahr so wie deine, und relativ fest, heuer waren sie sehr lasch. Sie bekamen dann an einer Stelle auch ein Loch und die Quappis sind dann oft in die Kugeln hineineschwommen. In der faustgroßen war sogar mal ein Molch drinne, der hat dann ein bisschen gepanikt, aber er kam eh schnell wieder frei. Je größer die Dinger werden, desto fragiler werden sie, weil sie innen dann eben hohl werden. Der "Wurm", den du drinnen siehst, ist sozusagen der Kondensationskern um den sie sich bilden, meist abgestorbenes Algenzeugs.


----------



## Digicat (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: grüne Eier ?? / Laich ??*

Servus Dany

Schade das du das faustgroße Glibberdings nicht fotografiert hast .... 

Wäre super gewesen, wenn du es hier zeigen hättest können 

Aber es kommt ja auch wieder ein nächstes Jahr


----------



## danyvet (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: grüne Eier ?? / Laich ??*

Ich wollte es fotografieren, aber es ging nicht, war zu tief um es dann am Bild erkennen zu können, und wenn ich es rausgeholt hätte, wär es sicher zerfallen, so fragil wie das schon war (waren ja schon etliche Löcher drin, durch die das Molchi da rein und raus ist *ggg*)


----------

